# Newbie from Upper East Tennessee



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

This is a great forum for learning more about bees & beekeeping. It's a fascinating hobby that you'll find quite addicting. Check you local library for books/videos on beekeeping. Also, check out a local beekeeping club:
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/locals.htm
Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes and are good places to find mentors and get connected with nearby beekeepers.


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you, I will.

I see there is a club that meets just down the road from me.

I will check it out.


----------



## Hillbillenigma (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Ron, Another NewBee in TN here like you. 

I live in Kingsport and am looking at getting my equipment this fall to start. 

I've purchased several books, checked others out at the Library and attended the meetings over in Church hill if that is the Club you are thinking of, send me an email or reply here if you want to compare notes. 

Take Care.


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

I haven't been to any meetings yet.

The Washington County Club meets this next Tuesday, so I am going to try to check it out, since I am off from work this week from swing shifts.

There are some interesting videos, that I have been watching on You Tube and I ordered the book Bee Keeping for Dummies from a vendor on ebay.


----------



## Josh Carmack (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome guys, I didn't notice we had two new members both from TN, I'm from TN also, I think we are on opposite ends though. I'm starting in the bee supply business, I can provide most woodenware cheaper than you can get it at most suppliers, and mine is assembled!


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Howdy! Glad to see more Tennessee folks on here. I live in Murfreesboro, here in middle TN. Know you live in a great area for bees...Welcome to the board and to beekeeping.


----------



## Ron Mann (Jul 17, 2009)

Went to my 1st Washington County Bee Keepers meeting last night.

I really enjoyed it.

Very informative and lots of great folks from the local area.

They were very friendly and willing to help out if needed.


----------

